# Getting a little hot there



## Renato Da Silva (30/9/14)

Hi Guys

I read through the battery topic here, however I did not find any post relating to my question that I had. Unless I am searching in the wrong place.( then I am sorry)

However when I am vaping, between my battery (vision Spinner 2) and my tank (aerotank mini) it gets really hot after a while. I just want to make sure that this is maybe normal or not normal. Could be me just vaping to hard, however I just want to make sure I am not doing anything wrong.

I normally sit between 3.8V and 4.3V and only use 1.5 and 2 Ohm coils.


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

hi there,

how long a period are you vaping for continuously before you notice the heating up of the battery and tank?


----------



## Riaz (30/9/14)

is the battery heating up or just the tank, or both?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

@Renato Da Silva, difficult to answer but only 3 things comes to mind: 01. If the contacts between the battery and tank are dirty and cause some resistance that will generate heat, 02. the contacts between battery and tank is "loose" that will create some arching and consequently deposit carbon that will also generate heat, and 03. If you vape like a vapist, the heat generated from the coil in the tank will be the cause - not serious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/9/14)

Riaz said:


> is the battery heating up or just the tank, or both?



Also wondering, because my spinner and nautilus don't get more than warm, even when chain vaping. But the Mpt3 heats up quite a bit


----------



## Renato Da Silva (30/9/14)

Hi guys

I have been getting it more with my Aerotank then my Pro Tank. However as most said, it's probably cause I am vaping to much/quickly.

@Riaz Mostly the bottom of the tank gets warm. However let me confirm that before I say one thing and I am wrong.

@johan I will test soon how many pulls i have before it gets hot. Also i tend to keep my battery as clean as possible, when I change flavors i clean the contacts between the battery and tank with a qtip and also at times I will unscrew the tank and check the battery to see if there are any heavy leaks happening.

Thanks guys for the feed back, it's putting my mind more at ease

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (30/9/14)

My mPT3 gets quite hot on the Twisp battery and a similar stick battery, but on the MVP not at all. I also tend to suck the hell out of the mPT3 on the smaller batteries, but on the MVP at 8.5 Watt it is not necessary at all. Just a light, long draw is enough and no excessive heating happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (30/9/14)

Ok so I vaped about 8 times in the period it took, my co-worker to smoke a cigaret. The tank was a little warm.


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Ok so I vaped about 8 times in the period it took, my co-worker to smoke a cigaret. The tank was a little warm.


 
That is 100% normal, nothing to be worried about - vape on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (30/9/14)

@johan 

Ah excellent glad to hear. I rather ask the question and look stupid than not say anything and look stupid with no lips 

Thanks to everyone else that add in comments to assist me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

You are 100% right @Renato Da Silva - the stupor is the one that doesn't ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

